# A cover for the cover for the Kindle!



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Last night I told my husband I needed to buy a new cover for my Kindle. He said "Huh? I just bought you a cover for your Kindle, why do you need another one??" So I had to explain that I needed a cover for my cover! "I just spent $80 on your cover (Oberon), doesn't it protect your Kindle?" Then I have to explain that I keep my Kindle in my purse, and I have to protect my beautiful cover from getting scratched. I also have to prevent various objects from wedging between the cover and Kindle, thus scratching the screen. "So now you need a cover for the cover for the Kindle? You're killing me here!" Sorry, hun, when you drop $250 on the Kindle and $80 on a beautiful cover, you have to protect them. It's your fault, you coulda went with a cheaper cover!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello, Borsa Bella!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--and this is exactly why I don't miss my Oberon.  I can throw my Noreve--even more expensive than the Oberon--directly into my purse and not have to worry about it getting messed up. With the Oberon, I had to have it covered all the time.  It was already larger than the Noreve is, so by the time I put a BB bag on it, I had to use an even bigger purse...which of course, I also had to buy!

Having said that, you'll love the BB bags.  They're an even bigger addiction for me than covers were in the beginning.  I'm up 7 now, two travel bags, one original ereader bag, one Naked Kindle sleeve, two of her Let's Do Lunch purses, and a custom camera bag she made for me.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

You need a little padded bag to put your Kindle in its cover into.
Like mine...








I got it from seller "Sakizome" on Etsy.
It's a custom size, made to fit my Kindle in its purple cover, as you can see.
Works great!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait until you have to have a bag for the cover for the cover.  My kindle is in a purple ROH, which is in a BB Purple Haze kindle sleeve, which is carried around in a BB Purple Haze Medium Hobo bag.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my BB bags-3 travel bags, 2 hip zips and a GO bag!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

What you need is a Vera Bradley Bowler bag...    

It has a large soft comfy zippered pocket inside the bag, perfect for your Kindle in an Oberon Design cover...............  I'd never owned a Vera Bradley bag until some enablers on this board introduced me to this particular bag in the VB line.  I now have 3....  2 bought on a super clearance on the VB website and one from eBay. 

I put my small regular purse in the main compartment, the Kindle in the zippered section, small items like book lights, gum, and lipsticks in the pockets inside...  I still have room for a travel mug and workbooks for my classes inside... and another huge zippered pocket on the outside back that holds a notepad sometimes....  the two front pockets are perfect for my cell phone and keys.  I'm getting so organized, I can't stand myself..........  LOL

and the bag is washable once the insert is removed from the bottom........


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Dana said:


> What you need is a Vera Bradley Bowler bag...
> 
> It has a large soft comfy zippered pocket inside the bag, perfect for your Kindle in an Oberon Design cover............... I'd never owned a Vera Bradley bag until some enablers on this board introduced me to this particular bag in the VB line. I now have 3.... 2 bought on a super clearance on the VB website and one from eBay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Eliteteeshi's bags are just the thing.  And only $14!
Husbands are so obtuse sometimes, aren't they!


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

OMG!!
You guys are such enablers!
Those Borsa Bella bags are amazing.
I have got to have one of the "travel" ereader bags.
I've been looking for the perfect bag to carry my Kindle, iPod, phone and such all in one place.
Thanks to you guys, I've found it now.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Hello, Borsa Bella!


highly recommend


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Once you get a cover for the cover for your K, you're probably going to need a new purse, too, don't you think?


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I put my Kindle 2 in it's cover in a neoprene sleeve.  Because of the Oberon cover's size, you might need something the size of a 7" or 10" netbook sleeve, but I have had no problems what so ever with this arrangement.

Wal Mart, Costco, the office stores, and so on, they all want to get rid of accessories cheap which are no longer selling because the market has moved on to a different product, which requires all new accessories be made for it.

Measure your Oberon cover and them go looking for the right sized sleeve to fit it.  Even if you have a little extra room, you will still be better off than you are now.

Gene


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Hello, Borsa Bella!


i love this!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, you should take a look at the J'tote's to carry around your BB bag with the Oberon covered Kindle inside...
www.jtotebags.com


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Evolution of a Kindle...

Buy a Kindle (super exciting era)
Order a skin (can't have a naked Kindle with fingerprints) (fun era)
Buy a Case (big-time decision) (changing era)
Must have a bag (does it fit inside with a cover) Design era
Need a handbag to carry all of above (happy era)

My story was:

Kindle 2
DecalGirl
Book Gem to hold it upright
Javo Edge Sleeve, M-edge, 2 Oberons
Borsa Bella large e-reader
J'Tote

Cost? I don't want to know! And let's not forget about the cost of the 10+ pages of books already loaded! ha ha ha! Yep, that's my cycle of Kindle evolution!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I am eyeing these, as a cover for my cover.  They told me they'd be glad to customize it to fit over my Oberon for $3 extra. I love their fabrics:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/RogueTheory


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, these are really cool!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, a cover for a cover eh?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Evolution of a Kindle...
> 
> Buy a Kindle (super exciting era)
> Order a skin (can't have a naked Kindle with fingerprints) (fun era)
> ...


Makes PERFECT sense to me!!!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

My husband was _very_ confused when he saw my Oberon cover, since he had given me a perfectly good black Amazon cover along with my Kindle for Christmas. 

One day I decided to do a little googling for Kindle accessories and found my way here. Yikes. One decal girl skin, one Oberon cover (oh, and an Oberon journal for kicks), one Borsa Bella Bag, and a J'Tote messenger bag later, I don't even want to add up what that google search has cost me. And I'm just getting started. 

Totally worth it, though. I love beautiful accessories, and you all have good taste.

This morning I found a pen mark on my Borsa Bella bag, which clearly came from the inside of my purse, but I have no idea how that rogue pen got there. I also found ground up goldfish bits on the BB bag, and have a VERY good idea on how those were at the bottom of my purse (thank you, 4 year old) So, the cover for my cover came through. I'd much rather work at getting a pen mark off my BB bag then my beautiful Oberon cover.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Dana said:


> What you need is a Vera Bradley Bowler bag...


The Vera Bradley Bowlers really are great for putting your cover in a cover; that inner zip pocket is quilted and is perfect for the Kindle, and the handbag opens really wide so that you can see and access everything so easily; it is one of the best organized bags I've had (and I LOVE bags); (2 Bowlers since joining EnableBoards!)

MAGreen mentioned the j'tote, which are also fabulous; I have 3, but they are a bit larger, more for a computer; they do make a couple smaller sizes, waiting till June till they bring their Melania out again. They are some of the most beautiful bags out there.

So many choices to consider!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> The Vera Bradley Bowlers really are great for putting your cover in a cover; that inner zip pocket is quilted and is perfect for the Kindle, and the handbag opens really wide so that you can see and access everything so easily; it is one of the best organized bags I've had (and I LOVE bags); (2 Bowlers since joining EnableBoards!)
> 
> MAGreen mentioned the j'tote, which are also fabulous; I have 3, but they are a bit larger, more for a computer; they do make a couple smaller sizes, waiting till June till they bring their Melania out again. They are some of the most beautiful bags out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too...my small Betsy especially...haven't found a solution


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vera Bradley should have made the handles longer.  I've noticed that the length of the double handles on the regular Betsey are longer than those on the Bowler.  But the Bowler is great for carrying kindle and other things.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> You need a little padded bag to put your Kindle in its cover into.
> Like mine...
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks a bit weird.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

blazfglori said:


> You need a little padded bag to put your Kindle in its cover into.
> Like mine...
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bag. So far I cannot find it on Etsy.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I found a bunch...search Etsy for Sakizome...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mrskb said:


> I found a bunch...search Etsy for Sakizome...


I just found the seller and ordered the cover


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, enablers!
I just bought the Borsa Bella travel bag in "storm clouds".
Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> OK, enablers!
> I just bought the Borsa Bella travel bag in "storm clouds".
> Can't wait to receive it!


Atta girl!!!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shower clouds?  Love it, that's my next Borsa Bella bag.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just ordered a cover "on the cape" on Friday and she's shipping today!  Fantastic customer service!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!  I'm brand new here; in fact, haven't even bought my Kindle yet, but it's imminent!  Question for you:  if I'm going to get the gel decal, re the Borsa Bella bags, should I get the small or larger e-bag (because of the decal?)

Thanks, and I can't wait!  The sensible side tells me to wait for the next Kindle edition, but the little girl in me wants it NOW.  LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new here; in fact, haven't even bought my Kindle yet, but it's imminent! Question for you: if I'm going to get the gel decal, re the Borsa Bella bags, should I get the small or larger e-bag (because of the decal?)
> 
> Thanks, and I can't wait! The sensible side tells me to wait for the next Kindle edition, but the little girl in me wants it NOW. LOL


Gwennie, welcome! Most decals are paper thin and shouldn't interfere with a bag or most covers. I'm not sure what you're referring to with a "gel" decal though. If you're not dealing with DecalGirl, skinit, or myTego, I would contact the manufacturer to confirm the thickness of the product they're selling.

Additionally, decals provide protection only from scratching and some stains. They will not protect your device or your screen from impacts. Neither will a fabric bag. If you choose to put your Kindle into a cover, the large e-reader bag will accommodate most covers. If you choose to use the naked Kindle sleeve, you'll protect from dust and not a whole lot else.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!  I meant the Decal Girl skins.  My bad.  

So a skin, a cover, and a bag?  (e-reader bag.)  wow.  Good thing I just got a substantial bonus!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Thanks! I meant the Decal Girl skins. My bad.
> 
> So a skin, a cover, and a bag? (e-reader bag.) wow. Good thing I just got a substantial bonus!


As an enabler, I'll say yes. LOL Congrats on the bonus, always a wonderful thing in this economy!

As a realist--the cover is the only mandatory in that equation, and there are loads of choices from $14 - $100 or so that will work. The skin is mostly decorative--granted, I wouldn't be without one personally, but I hate white and can't keep it pristine. The bag....I have a ton of bags from BB, and I love them. But once I stopped using my Oberon and switched to a cover I didn't have to be extra careful with, I stopped needing a specific bag for every day use.

Don't forget, the point of an e-reader is to read. You think you're going nuts over accessories--your first six months of buying books with the ease of one click is almost frightening.  When you finish a book at 2 AM and immediately download the sequel, you'll understand what I mean!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

ha!  I can't wait!  

(the bonus was especially nice, since we had to take 5 unpaid/furlong days in 2009....)

to buy the Kindle now, or wait.  THAT is the question.  In the meantime, while 'delayed gratification' is winning out, I'm having fun deciding on skins (most likely Lily, or El Paradiso) and covers...


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Thanks! I meant the Decal Girl skins. My bad.
> 
> So a skin, a cover, and a bag? (e-reader bag.) wow. Good thing I just got a substantial bonus!


Oh yeah, you definitely "need" all 3 of those things. 
The skin to make it look pretty, the cover for protection and the bag to carry it in.
You're good to go then. 

And welcome to the boards!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> Oh yeah, you definitely "need" all 3 of those things.
> The skin to make it look pretty, the cover for protection and the bag to carry it in.
> You're good to go then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL

My current question, for the DG skin...matt or high gloss?  And why?

decisions, decisions...

and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> LOL
> 
> My current question, for the DG skin...matt or high gloss? And why?
> 
> ...


Matte. Look at the picture in my avatar--just above my hand? See that bright white spot on the skin? That's the reflection of the sun on a glossy skin. The matte finish has a reflectance value similar to a piece of printer paper, you won't get any glare off the edges of the Kindle with it.

I just switched this week to the matte finish, and I love it.

You can also search on matte finish (or anything else) using the google search box near the top of this page. That will allow you to read more than you ever wanted to know on any subject we've discussed around here. LOL


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

perfect!  thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> I love all the pockets and organizational features of the bowler, but I find that the one handle always falls off my shoulder and it drives me nuts! Does anyone have any solutions for that?


I cross the handles over one another on top of my shoulder and it stays; they told me at the VB store that they eventually kind of conform to your shoulder after a while, so it feels like a custom fit; I haven't had mine long enough to know if this will be so for me.

Some on these boards have opened up the stitching and taking out the stuff inside, then sewed it back up, to have flat straps; I think they were happy with the outcome; can't remember what thread I read that on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Thanks! I meant the Decal Girl skins. My bad.
> 
> So a skin, a cover, and a bag? (e-reader bag.) wow. Good thing I just got a substantial bonus!


YES!!! And then a bag for the bag! And that's just your first one; then you will need others for beautiful combos and to change your Kindle's attire now and then;

Some have posted that their Kindle is better dressed than they are!

It's so much fun, if you want help with skin and cover combos just ask, We love to help!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I cross the handles over one another on top of my shoulder and it stays; they told me at the VB store that they eventually kind of conform to your shoulder after a while, so it feels like a custom fit; I haven't had mine long enough to know if this will be so for me.
> 
> Some on these boards have opened up the stitching and taking out the stuff inside, then sewed it back up, to have flat straps; I think they were happy with the outcome; can't remember what thread I read that on.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, I'll try one or both!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I love it! Enableboards! So true!

So I ordered a DG skin Stand Alone then a Boxwave cover (plain leather black flip cover because it was $15 and I just can not make up my mind on an Oberon or all these other ones..but my as-of-yet-unamed Kindle needs a cover now! LOL) and then, OF COURSE, the BorsaBella large e book bag in A Botany of Desire. In Keeping with the whole tree and plant theme. Surprised myself..normally I am very strictly a dark blue or dark green girl...got a little wild and crazy there for a moment!

I'll post pic's when everything gets here..meanwhile I'm checking out the Oberon and other higher priced covers!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY love my borsabella roo bag


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> My husband was _very_ confused when he saw my Oberon cover, since he had given me a perfectly good black Amazon cover along with my Kindle for Christmas.
> 
> One day I decided to do a little googling for Kindle accessories and found my way here. Yikes. One decal girl skin, one Oberon cover (oh, and an Oberon journal for kicks), one Borsa Bella Bag, and a J'Tote messenger bag later, I don't even want to add up what that google search has cost me. And I'm just getting started.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you can wash your BB bag but maybe email her to confirm and get wash instructions.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love thename Enableboards! Oh my! Now I'm off to look at bags!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm glad I lack the accessory collecting gene.

Gene


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I purchased a pretty VB bowler bag today after reading this thread last night.  I love it -- it is perfect for my Oberon-covered Kindle.  I also was seduced by a pretty VB wallet that matched the bowler bag.

Who knew reading could be so expensive??


----------

